# Reply to an outlook email double spaces and makes signature text invisible



## TallyWolfe (Sep 25, 2007)

This is very strange...

When some of my users reply to some of my other user's emails their signature information is an almost white color, thus making it practically invisible - also, the signatures turn from nice neat single-spaced blocks to double or triple spaces lines of text.

Any help?

We're reset all the activeX controls and it had no effect.

I am semi-proficient in Outlook but may need a touch of hand-holding if I get in too deep.

A typical signature would be

Name
Title
Company
Address
Phone
URL to Web site

What comes back would be something like

Name

Title

Company

Address

Address

Phone

URL


----------



## TallyWolfe (Sep 25, 2007)

Also, just to be clear - this is only on replys.

Their signature appears normal to the recipient and also my signature looks fine when I start a new email.

Bob emails me

I reply

My signature gets all crazy.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Have you looked into how they typed out their signature? I see this when they setup an html signature and use hard returns in-between the lines instead of soft returns leaving a big space in-between. When setting up the signature try using CTRL-Enter in-between the lines and see if that works out better.


----------



## TallyWolfe (Sep 25, 2007)

I just tried that with my own and it does the same thing.

Interesting - My original signature had blue text in it and the quickie I just did to test your theory was all black text and this time the whole thing was that pale yellow color upon reply and was invisible for all intents and purposes.

Also, CTRL-Enter doesnt appear to do anything.

I go like this -

Type some text <CTRL-Enter> (nothing happens)

SHIFT-Enter drops me down a line, but ctrl does nothing in the signature editor.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I apologize I did mean shift-enter instead of CTRL-Enter. Are you using stationary as well? That will effect your signature color. They might have also changed the reply color. To change these settings go to "Tools">>"Options">>"Mail Format" tab and you will see a drop-down list of stationary over on the right. You can also click on the "Fonts" button to change default fonts as well.


----------



## TallyWolfe (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmm, they DO use stationary. 

Any idea if there is a work around for this? I just got an email from a non-stationary user and sure enough - no problem with my signature on reply.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just have her change her signature to use Shift-Enter in-between and she should be ok with the spacing and have her check the colors she has set for replies to e-mails within the signature settings or via the "mail preferences" in "Tools">>"Options."


----------

